# What should I ask the surgeon?



## Alli (Sep 14, 2012)

What should I be asking him?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that should cover it. Oh, you might want to ask if s/he uses a drain...I don't think there's really any benefit one way or another, but I'm sure you'd just like to know ahead of time. 

For what it's worth, they used stitches (no glue) on me and the scar healed up just fine. Barely visible.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Very thorough set of questions! I like #2 since you are allergic, good time to test before.

I have a large scar because they used an old scar which was large. It is barely noticable. I have seen some on here that are amazing. I think there are a lot of new techniques that provide a barely noticable scar.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You might also ask if they will be checking your calcium levels before you leave the hospital (just in case they jostle your parathyroids around during surgery).


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Yea looks like you've covered what I'd think of. For me calcium was low, and spent 2x nights in hospital, so find out if your surgeon opts for procedure in a surgery center or hospital, for total thyroid removal, my Dr urged at a hospital in case issues. Still going back Monday morning due to facial pins and needles in hands. Trying to keep it in check till then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

My thyroid was large and they didn't use a drain just stitches.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That is awesome! I'm glad you have an experienced surgeon that you feel comfortable with--that is so important.

Do you mind if I ask how a surgery cancellation list works? Do you get much notice if they can get you in earlier or is it "you have 2 hours to get to the hospital!"?


----------



## Alli (Sep 14, 2012)

A lot of times people will schedule surgery & then for one reason or another (ex fail echo, get sick, insurance denies procedure, patient decides not to have procedure etc.) not end up having surgery. I would have anywhere from 12-24 hours or even a few weeks . I am off any anti inflamation meds right now for surgery prep. They have a long list of meds you can't take a week prior to surgery.... I am not on any of them so I can be on the list. I think there is a pretty good chance I will be having my surgery sooner.


----------

